# snowboard stickers



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Another thing that crossed my mind. Does this have to be special stickers? Due to the extreme amount off snow(water) on the snowboard and the cold. Just wondering


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't think so, but i'd try to go at least bumper-sticker grade stickiness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

the more stickers you have the faster and more rad your riding will be...

...just like new sneakers!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

flames and/or racing stripes on a car make you go SUPER fast too


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Well I printed a sticker off. putted it on my snowboard and wrapped plastic with one clued side up it. I`m pretty confidend it holds... at least for a few weeks of boarding.
If this stuff works, I may as well go for a totally custom made snowboard, should be nice.


I go snowboarding indoor in 2 days so I`ll add a post in here how my sticker did it, YAY. This remembers me I should also write a revieuw then of my new Rome Agent.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

snowvols said:


> flames and/or racing stripes on a car make you go SUPER fast too



stickers add 5 hp! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

haha gnu has stickers ya can print off on their website, might give you some ideas.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

snowvols said:


> flames and/or racing stripes on a car make you go SUPER fast too



here is a picture of friends old car, he bought with the flames. Men did we had a hard time getting those damn stickers off. But let me tell you something once we took the stickers of that cars so slow :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> stickers add 5 hp! :cheeky4:


Carbon fiber stickers add hp and weight reduction! Vrrrooooom!


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, this guy so tricked out his board!

NITRO SNOW BOARD - eBay (item 150243673775 end time May-11-08 11:07:23 PDT)


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

You should make www.snowboardingforum.com stickers and give them to members


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Minger said:


> Man, this guy so tricked out his board!
> 
> NITRO SNOW BOARD - eBay (item 150243673775 end time May-11-08 11:07:23 PDT)


That's hilarious, I like how he asks $350 for it in the buy it now part. He should of at least start it off as a bid item and maybe he could of gotten something for it.




alaric said:


> You should make www.snowboardingforum.com stickers and give them to members


I second that, although you can get one for $3.39 in the store section


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Minger said:


> Man, this guy so tricked out his board!
> 
> NITRO SNOW BOARD - eBay (item 150243673775 end time May-11-08 11:07:23 PDT)




that is a screamin' deal...those stickers alone crank the value up to what "his friend" states at $600 yo!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> You should make www.snowboardingforum.com stickers and give them to members


I want those! But we need a GOOD slogan/motto/tag-line/etc.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> I want those! But we need a GOOD slogan/motto/tag-line/etc.



"Come visit Sedition at SBF! He'll please you" =P


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> "Come visit Sedition at SBF! He'll please you" =P



Ok, here are a few others...

"SBF: We over shoot class and methods by 10 feet" (Sorry, Alaric, I just had to  )

"SBF: Where Brit's tell American's what beer is all about"

"SBF: Our Mods are socialists. We are lawless."

"SBF: Use the damn search option before asking what size board to get"

"SBF: The Burton debate never dies."

"SBF: Everything you wanted to know about snowboarding, Snowolf does."

"SBF: Mostlly nice in the winter, a little bitchy in the summer"


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

sedition said:


> Ok, here are a few others...
> 
> "SBF: We over shoot class and methods by 10 feet" (Sorry, Alaric, I just had to  )
> 
> ...



:laugh: cool post.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

sedition said:


> Ok, here are a few others...
> 
> "SBF: We over shoot class and methods by 10 feet" (Sorry, Alaric, I just had to  )
> 
> ...




Haha I love them all. Honestly, if the first option was a sticker you know I'd buy some. The Snowolf one is great also, the man is a crazy educated on snowboarding


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I did this to my buddy's Burton Dom with the ever popular neon grip tape they distributed this year. It also sports what I dubbed his 80's nick name, "K-RAD" on the tail in the same neon grip tape.










personally, my sims sports an excellent pikachu sticker and a big Invader Zim sticker. Don't seem to have any pics of it around though...


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

01NST5 said:


> the more stickers you have the faster and more rad your riding will be...
> 
> ...just like new sneakers!


new scientific studies have proven this.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

semajgnik said:


> new scientific studies have proven this.



post is 3 1/2 years old...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Why the fuck are all these dead threads getting pulled up again???


----------

